# Knife ID help pls.



## phuree (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi,I can't speak English and I use google translate.
I need some help to identifying Japanese knives.
Thank you very much


----------



## ojisan (Aug 30, 2019)

The first pic shows 兼安 Kaneyasu, and the second one is 兼昇 Kaneshou.

Kaneyasu is not well known.
Kaneshou is used for carbon steel knives by Yasuda Hamono in Seki


----------



## phuree (Aug 30, 2019)

ojisan said:


> The first pic shows 兼安 Kaneyasu, and the second one is 兼昇 Kaneshou.
> 
> Kaneyasu is not well known.
> Kaneshou is used for carbon steel knives by Yasuda Hamono in Seki


Thank you very much


----------



## phuree (Aug 31, 2019)

ojisan said:


> The first pic shows 兼安 Kaneyasu, and the second one is 兼昇 Kaneshou.
> 
> Kaneyasu is not well known.
> Kaneshou is used for carbon steel knives by Yasuda Hamono in Seki



Do you know what steel in first picture


----------



## ojisan (Aug 31, 2019)

phuree said:


> Do you know what steel in first picture



I cannot tell from the picture.


----------



## phuree (Sep 2, 2019)

ojisan said:


> I cannot tell from the picture.


OK thank you very much


----------

